
Measure Anything, Measure Everything - mattyb
http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2011/02/15/measure-anything-measure-everything/
======
randall
We were just talking about implementing something extremely similar for my
company. So great to see Node's progress make everyone's lives better.

------
devicenull
If you aren't measuring something, how do you know when it's broken?

It's my opinion that you can never have too many stats.

